# Shrimp Salad Sandwich



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Easy and delicious. Mixed some cut up, big ole’ shrimp with Duke’s Mayo, Meat Church Holy Voodoo (thanks to 

 TNJAKE
 ), and onion powder. Put on a toasted roll and there you have it!


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 1, 2021)

Phenomenal work!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Heck ya! I'd devour that!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 1, 2021)

That sounds like a tasty flavor combination. Enhance the shrimp but not blow it out of the water with too much stuff. I'd love to jump into one of those.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice piece of work Derek, Like! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2021)

yup, that wouldnt last long in front of me :)  great lookin sami!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sort of like a tuna fish sandwich on steroids. I’d tear some of that up. Dukes is the stuff


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2021)

Agreed, I'd take that anytime.  Love Shrimp in most any form.  Nice job and idea.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice I like shrimp salad.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Feb 1, 2021)

I need some of that!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks cowboy for the like.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 1, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Phenomenal work!



Thanks Peach!



Brokenhandle said:


> Heck ya! I'd devour that!
> 
> Ryan



Lol thanks Ryan!



tx smoker said:


> That sounds like a tasty flavor combination. Enhance the shrimp but not blow it out of the water with too much stuff. I'd love to jump into one of those.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert! Would have liked to add some celery and actual onion, but didn’t have celery and was short on time to chop up onions.



sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Derek, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray!



sandyut said:


> yup, that wouldnt last long in front of me :)  great lookin sami!



Lol thanks!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 1, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Sort of like a tuna fish sandwich on steroids. I’d tear some of that up. Dukes is the stuff



Ya, I guess you could say that lol. Love some Duke’s!



MJB05615 said:


> Agreed, I'd take that anytime.  Love Shrimp in most any form.  Nice job and idea.



Agreed. Thank you!



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice I like shrimp salad.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!



kruizer said:


> I need some of that!!



Heck ya lol!



HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks cowboy for the like.
> 
> Warren



You got it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice job.  Im a big fan of Shrimp Salad. Sounds like you made a good one Try the same recipe with Smoked Shrimp some time Toss in the Rub, smoke at 225 about 20 minutes...JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice job.  Im a big fan of Shrimp Salad. Sounds like you made a good one Try the same recipe with Smoked Shrimp some time Toss in the Rub, smoke at 225 about 20 minutes...JJ



I love your twists, Chef Jimmy. I will try that!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks good Derek something I need to do soon


----------



## Steve H (Feb 2, 2021)

Yup, I'd hit it! Nice looking sammy!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Looks good Derek something I need to do soon



Sounds good, Jerry!



Steve H said:


> Yup, I'd hit it! Nice looking sammy!



Thank you, Steve!


----------

